# MMR Jab



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I had my rubella blood test done last week as part of my investigations and my GP's receptionist call this morning saying they've received a letter from the hospital which advises me to have the MMR jab as my immunity was low.  I recall having my Rubella jab in my teens so it's interesting that I now have low immunity although it was nearly 30 years ago! Has anyone had been told the same and had an MMR jab?  Do they advise you to avoid TTC for a period of time afterwards it whilst your immunity builds up?  Any nasty side effects? Are they likely to re-test you at a later date to re-check for immunity i.e. when pregnant?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

I would get them to check it using a different assay methodology !! Mine was immune, not immune, immune, not immune !! In the end I signed a waiver for my clinic as I wasn't prepared to wait. If you have the MMR then you are told specifically not to get pregnant for 3 or 6 months - I can't remember which. As a microbiologist myself (although my immunology is rusty !) I felt that the incidence of German Measles was low enough to warrant the risk for me.
Good luck  

Bundles x


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

This happened to me. I had 2 MMR injections as a child but my blood test before treatment came back as equivocal. I did my first cycle and signed something to say it was at my own risk. To be honest I had researched that it was low risk but it did stress me out. I was obsessed with washing my hands constantly, avoiding public places and transport, I honestly hardly left the house! I decided to get another injection before next cycle. I was told by clinic I would have to wait 3 months before I could start treatment since it is a live vaccine and could be still in your system and theoretically could pose a risk to baby. They said not to test again after that as I would have had the injection 3 times by then and they probably wouldn't advise me to get it again anyway. Who knows if I would come back as immune or not now but I do think it was worth getting it for peace of mind and one less thing to worry about and obsess over!

Just to add I did have some side effects from the jab, had a few weeks of feeling pretty under the weather after getting it! Sore throat, achy joints etc.


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

I had equivocal immunity for measles which was tested for work and was told just to have the jab with no need to recheck as it would be enough as there was some immunity present. The NHS only advises waiting 1 month post MMR vaccination for conception, but no longer tests immunity in pregnant women as rubella has pretty much disappeared in the UK. That risk might vary slightly depending on where you live, but I guess it's weighing that up against however long the clinic make you wait before starting. Hopefully they follow NHS recommendations.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I'm currently undergoing investigations via the NHS and received a copy of the letter sent to my GP this morning stating that they advise me to wait 1 month, I assume this might be longer if I was undergoing fertility treatment? I assume there's also a risk if I may have already conceived when I have the injection (I'm likely to ovulate today/tomorrow), I guess I can't do anything if it's already happened this cycle (unlikely!) but it's advisable to take precautions when I do have it.


----------

